# gheenoe clasic rebuild



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

picked up a gheenoe classic this weekend. will be adding a front casting deck and a couple other modifications. looking forward to catching some fish in my new sled


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/rhettstark/media/gheenoe/IMG_3140_zps32d5a33c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/rhettstark/media/gheenoe/IMG_3136_zps39db4368.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/rhettstark/media/gheenoe/IMG_3135_zps94642941.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## Chaser (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice looking Noe! What kind of finish did you use on the outside?


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/rhettstark/media/IMG_3207_zps2bf693ed.jpg.html?o=3

this is after cutting

http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/rhettstark/media/IMG_3253_zps9fcab771.jpg.html?o=2

deck cut out and bottom glassed and gelcoat

http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/rhettstark/media/IMG_3260_zpsd6542a14.jpg.html?o=1

deck glassed in

http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/rhettstark/media/IMG_3266_zpsf0262d63.jpg.html?o=0

deck done now lots of sanding then paint entire boat


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

chaser the previous owner had hand painted it so it wasn't the best finish and there were spots where the paint was chipping but i couldn't tell you what kind of paint it was.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

before trailer
http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/rhettstark/media/IMG_3179_zps37aa83c1.jpg.html?o=3
http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/rhettstark/media/IMG_3180_zpsd5d2d66e.jpg.html?o=2


after repaint and bunk change
http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/rhettstark/media/IMG_3358_zps75888049.jpg.html?o=1


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm guessing that's a steel trailer? What did you use to paint it?


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

looker its a galv continental but it came from florida and by the time i got all the rust and corrosion off there was no galv coating left and i got a friend to paint it at his work i just know its a rust resistant paint


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/rhettstark/media/IMG_3555_zps9cec0dcf.jpg.html

http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/rhettstark/media/IMG_3556_zpsbd1c8949.jpg.html?o=0


got the entire inside gel coated and now working on paint for the outside, found a spot where previous owner used bond to patch a hole so i will be re fiberglassing and gel coat over the patch, hopefully 3 more weeks and will be completely finished to find another project


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/uY5Xa7


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

looks good!!


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

thanks!! its been finished for a couple months now i just forgot to upload pics. i will take my last trip in it this weekend then it will be up for sale time for project number 4


----------

